# Who makes the kit nibs



## armyturner (Nov 7, 2007)

I know that the nibs that come with the kits are "German made", but does anyone know what company makes them. I am starting to be asked these kind of questions from seasoned fountain pen users that are looking at my pens.


----------



## potter (Nov 7, 2007)

i also tried to find out, who makes the nibs, until now i had no success. May be, that the nibs are made too in Taiwan and get their finish in Germany. If you reflect about the price of this kits, the nibs cannot be in a high quality. I find, they are scarping on the paper. I tried it with the Barons, the Curchill write a little better. Next i will try the Juniors. A great german "nib-company", is Peter Bock
http://peter-bock.com
greetings, Harry


----------



## ashaw (Nov 7, 2007)

Jeremy
I believe they are made by a company in china.  I was originally told they were made by Bock but I really believe they come from china, even-though it says made in Germany.  That is why I am buying nibs from Lou or Anthony because I do know they are made in Europe. As you begin to sell more and more FP a seasoned FP buyer will look at the nib and know who makes it.  

Alan


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 7, 2007)

I posted a photo awhile back when I was soliciting for manufacturers of my 18 karat nibs.  I received sample steel nibs from a company in mainland China whose nibs look exactly like the nibs in most of the kits.  They are stamped "IRIDIUM POINT GERMANY".  After that experience, I don't trust what the nib says.


----------



## potter (Nov 7, 2007)

i believe, the Chinese dont have any scruples, to sell such nibs, as well they copy know how everywhere.At best, they did import the Iridium for the point in Germany
That is realy too bad, that the customer will be bluffed.
Harry


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armyturner_
> 
> I know that the nibs that come with the kits are "German made", but does anyone know what company makes them. I am starting to be asked these kind of questions from seasoned fountain pen users that are looking at my pens.



Jeremy, You might be interested in looking through the fountain pen forum, back to one of the first few threads.  There was a multi-page discussion on this very topic that might make good reading.

Personally I don't care where they come from, just as I don't really care where the kit itself comes from.

I never try to hide the fact that I make pens from kits and if asked will say they come from overseas but am not sure exactly where, which I don't!  I don't think that will really shock anyone.

If a seasoned fountain pen user wants to buy one of my pens, and asks where the nibs come from, I'll tell him they come the plastic bag with the other components and if they are interested in a higher quality nib, they can purchase one of the nice solid 18K nibs I have available.

Works for me!


----------



## Gerhard Christmann (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello Pen Turners,


> They are stamped "IRIDIUM POINT GERMANY"


only the small point is Made in Germany, the complette nib is made in China, India.....
I only know 3 companies (2 I have visited) how make her own nibs in Germany.

Gerhard (IÂ´m Made in Germany )


----------



## arioux (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Gerhard,

Welcome aboard.  Mabe we will have a new nib shopper, based in Germany [}]

Alfred


----------



## chigdon (Nov 12, 2007)

Keep in mind it says "Germany" not "Made in Germany".  It is obvious what it is meant to imply but it doesn't really say it.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Nov 12, 2007)

For me (at this time) I sell only the stock nibs, and will special order the gold nibs if the customer wants the upgrade, and unless I know the person I do not guarentee the gold nib, I do the steel nib ... reason being is I do not know how the person cares for the nib, and refuse to replace a nib due to abuse, gold being a lot softer it is easier to damage it and the damage not be visible on first inspection but will totally destroy the nib. just to many variables to take into account.


----------

